# Greetings from Valhalla!



## seancostello (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi there,

Sean Costello from Valhalla DSP here. I've been playing music for, wow, 38 years. Started with guitar, moved over to analog synths, then hardcore computer music (back when you wrote your score in Notepad, brought it into Csound, and then waited an hour to hear anything). I've been creating plugins since 2009. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hi!

Sean


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome Sean! Been seeing a lot of great posts on GS from you. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome, amazing what you have achieved all over the years. Your plugins are a source of infinite inspiration, literally!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2022)

Sean, I am very happy that you’ve joined this place. You’ll soon find a LOT of love for your most excellent reverbs and delays. And also a lot of love for your most excellent pricing and (no) sales marketing strategy I might add. Respect all around!

I’m a huge Ubermod, Vintage Verbs and Supermassive fan myself. I shall read your contributions with interest and admiration!

❤️


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome to the forum, Sean -- anticipating your input on "all things virtual" (virtual virtual virtual virtual. . .)


----------



## PhilA (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello Sean, your great input over on GearSpace is always welcome. So welcome here too. It usually quite a nice place and people here seem to spend loadsamoney 😁


----------



## Quasar (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi, Vintage Verb and Delay fan here, will likely add at least Room and Shimmer; great plugs in every respect.

I appreciate the more than fair, no-nonsense pricing, and especially appreciate the the simple activation with a license key that can be used offline and locally, without dependence on a remote server.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi Sean, nice to meet you. So, this Valhalla … have you ever considered making plugins focusing on reverb or delay? Perhaps at a reasonable price? And maybe eschewing the discounting merry-go-round?


----------



## Remnant (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello Sean. Nice to have you here. I have Valhalla reverbs and delays and literally every track I write. Great stuff.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2022)

seancostello said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sean Costello from Valhalla DSP here. I've been playing music for, wow, 38 years. Started with guitar, moved over to analog synths, then hardcore computer music (back when you wrote your score in Notepad, brought it into Csound, and then waited an hour to hear anything). I've been creating plugins since 2009.
> 
> ...


Been using Valhalla for years now. Glad to see you here.

Curious, I just started learning how to code. Any tips you have for beginners?


----------



## seancostello (Nov 20, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Been using Valhalla for years now. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Curious, I just started learning how to code. Any tips you have for beginners?


I have some "Getting started with reverb design posts" on the Valhalla site:









Getting Started With Reverb Design, Part 1: Dev Environments - Valhalla DSP


You can design reverb algorithms Over the years, I've received many questions from people who want to try their hand at developing reverb algorithms. In




valhalladsp.com












Getting Started With Reverb Design, Part 2: The Best Papers - Valhalla DSP


Best Academic Papers on Digital Reverb Digital reverberation algorithms are a relatively young technology. The first published works in this field date to




valhalladsp.com












Getting Started With Reverb Design, Part 3: Online Resources - Valhalla DSP


There are many online resources available for people interested in reverb design. Here are a few of my favorites: The Spin Semiconductor website In the




valhalladsp.com












Getting Started With Reverb Design, Part 4: The Best Books - Valhalla DSP


Best reverb design books for making world class plugins




valhalladsp.com


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 20, 2022)

Big big fan of your work! I have everything you’ve put out.

LOVE the no bullshit philosophy (no dongle, no upgrade plan, no sale, no need to install an installer etc.)

Just $50 and kick ass stuff!


----------



## Banquet (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello Sean, I have several of your reverbs and love them. Welcome to the forum - great to have you here


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 20, 2022)

Great to have you here Sean, looking forward for your posts!
Apart from the excellence of your plugins (which I own them all), I admire your constant pricing, without the madness of sales / discounts. No custom shops with credits, forever coupons, discounts every couple of days and tons of spam! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 20, 2022)

Since discovering VintageVerb and Room so many years ago, I've been an evangelist for your products for the following reasons:

They're excellent.
They're reasonably priced and there's no marketing drama.
Your DRM is my favorite type (other than "none.") - You give ME control of MY keys. No activation, no online BS.
You've been such a positive presence online.

I've posted many times on multiple forums that I'll buy anything you put out as soon as I learn about it. I want to support devs who embody all of the above points. There are other devs I do that for, but I don't necessarily use their products all that often. Yours, on the other hand, are on almost everything I've done for the last several years.

Thank you! And welcome!


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 20, 2022)

seancostello said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sean Costello from Valhalla DSP here. I've been playing music for, wow, 38 years. Started with guitar, moved over to analog synths, then hardcore computer music (back when you wrote your score in Notepad, brought it into Csound, and then waited an hour to hear anything). I've been creating plugins since 2009.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Very cool, you've got a lot of fans of your software here! All of them are fantastic, but Shimmer has something extra extra special about it


----------



## proggermusic (Nov 20, 2022)

Sorry for the gratuitous fan-boying, Sean, but I'm an enormous fan of your work and extremely grateful for your contributions to music/audio technology. I've used your software on every record I've produced for the last ten years and counting. For what it's worth, tracks I've done using your software have been broadcast on jazz radio stations on every continent except Antarctica (and a friend of mine from high school worked on a research expedition there a few years ago, so there's a chance it may have been played there too....). Thanks for your commendable work and I look forward to supporting what you do moving forward.


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 20, 2022)

seancostello said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sean Costello from Valhalla DSP here. I've been playing music for, wow, 38 years. Started with guitar, moved over to analog synths, then hardcore computer music (back when you wrote your score in Notepad, brought it into Csound, and then waited an hour to hear anything). I've been creating plugins since 2009.
> 
> ...


Hello Sean,

Yes, I too own, love, and use your amazing reverb plugins etc.

I would love to see you also create a plugin that slows down audio/alters its pitch, as in, I would love to have a plugin that emulates the "Eltro - Information Rate Changer" as talked about on your site which was famously used for altering Hal 9000's voice in "2001: a Space Odyssey".









Pitch Shifters, pre-digital - Valhalla DSP


When I was doing research on pitch shifting for my analysis of the Eno/Lanois "shimmer" effect, I had presumed that I would start with the first




valhalladsp.com







https://www.wendycarlos.com/other/Eltro-1967/Eltro-1967.pdf



also... 

And, if you create a tremolo plugin, I will buy it in a flash!

BEST WISHES to you, Sean!!!


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 20, 2022)

Also, Sean, the "Valhalla Delay" plugin you created is mind bendingly fantastic! 









Valhalla Delay: Digital Delay Plugin | Digital, Tape, PingPong, BBD & More


Echoes of the past, present and future. Valhalla Delay is our take on classic and modern delay and echo units. Tape echo, BBD, old-school digital, pitch shifting - we've got you covered. ValhallaDelay offers the classics, and expands them into new dimensions, with the unique Ratio and Quad...




valhalladsp.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2022)

Sean made it even MORE fantastic today! New RichPitch mode!









ValhallaDelay Updated to 2.5.0. New Mode: RichPitch! - Valhalla DSP


We are happy to announce the release of the ValhallaDelay 2.5.0 update. The big news: the introduction of the RichPitch mode! ValhallaDelay:




valhalladsp.com


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2022)

Welcome Sean. Very happy to see you here!


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2022)

A legend!! Welcome!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 22, 2022)

Welcome Sean! 

"And where there is no Echo there is no description of space or love. There is only silence." --Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## Andoran (Nov 22, 2022)

Hi Sean, very cool to see you here. I've used Room and Vintage for years, and Shimmer is on many, many of my projects, love it for female vocals and piano. Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 23, 2022)

Welcome, Sean!

Valhalla DSP plugins are an integral part of my creative process ever since I purchased my first one - Valhalla Room. I use Room, Shimmer, and Supermassive on almost everything that I record. I'm not a man of big words, but everything sounds better to me with a touch of Valhalla. 

Also, many thanks for Supermassive and your continuous work on it. Definitely one of the best gifts to this community.


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving, Sean!


----------



## ridgero (Nov 25, 2022)

Welcome! ;D


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 25, 2022)

As a satisfied user of your plugins, I welcome you here to the forum.


----------



## XComposer (Nov 25, 2022)

Welcome! So nice to see you here!


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 26, 2022)

Hello Sean, greetings from a great fan of Nostromo (for Vangelisian large reverb simulation) and UberMod (for Solina and Vp330 ensemble effect simulation). Thanks. David.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 26, 2022)

Welcome here.
Big fan of your products.
Supermassive is sheer magic.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 26, 2022)

Welcome Sean!


----------

